# Suspension upgrade



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi Guys ,

I want to get my car lower , not planning on a coil over setup just want a better ride height .
So what's my options, I don't really track the car at all maybe some spirited road driving very occasionally so prefer to keep a relatively good ride.
Also whilst I'm at it what else could I freshen up on the suspension cars done over 100 000 miles .
Running on original Qs alloys .

John


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Any coilover kit imo will be an upgrade over 15 year old suspension that's on it's last legs.

Any of the generic coilovers will do just fine for your needs mentioned in your post. FK's, Racelands, ST's. Etc. Etc.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Any coilover kit imo will be an upgrade over 15 year old suspension that's on it's last legs.
> 
> Any of the generic coilovers will do just fine for your needs mentioned in your post. FK's, Racelands, ST's. Etc. Etc.


Gonzy did you read the post :lol:

@OP How much do you want to spend including fitting and alignment ?


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Cheap, easy solution is Apex/Amax lowering springs. This will give you a drop of 40mm if your pre facelift or 20mm if post facelift. Can be bought from ECP for not much. You may need adjustable tie bars though but seems to vary car to car.

Alternatively if you are pre facelift you can fit facelift springs which will give you a 20mm drop


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

jamman said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> > Any coilover kit imo will be an upgrade over 15 year old suspension that's on it's last legs.
> ...


I did. I would never recommend lowering springs anyways unless he plans on getting new shocks all around. :lol:


----------



## DPM (Mar 2, 2006)

If you're not wanting coilovers then a good quality springs and shocks kit is the way to go.

Did you have a budget in mind?

Damian @ DPM Performance


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Suggest you don't forget to revise the camber if lowering

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

firediamonduk said:


> Alternatively if you are pre facelift you can fit facelift springs which will give you a 20mm drop


am I making this up or do i recall there being two slightly different length tie bars for pre and post facelift?


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

DPM said:


> If you're not wanting coilovers then a good quality springs and shocks kit is the way to go.
> 
> Did you have a budget in mind?
> 
> Damian @ DPM Performance


The price difference between the generic coilovers I mentioned and a spring and shock kit are virtually $50 apart. Why you would opt for it I don't understand.


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> DPM said:
> 
> 
> > If you're not wanting coilovers then a good quality springs and shocks kit is the way to go.
> ...


Totally agree, on the UK version of eBay it's actually cheaper to buy a set of coilovers (179.99) than a set of lowering springs (49.99) and shocks (159.99)...


----------



## EddieMunster321 (Jan 14, 2016)

TT Tom TT said:


> Totally agree, on the UK version of eBay it's actually cheaper to buy a set of coilovers (179.99) than a set of lowering springs (49.99) and shocks (159.99)...


Personally, I wouldn't even bother putting cheap shocks/springs on my car, knowing what goes in to making decent suspension. I used to pay £200 for custom springs for my race bike, Maxton, and they weren't making a killing on those, so how anyone can make 4 shocks and progressive springs, and then sell them for a profit at £180 is totally beyond me.

A re-valve and re-oil on my Proflex's were over £180 per shock, so I can only imagine the quality of 4 shocks/springs at £180 in total.


----------



## JamesT2014 (Nov 11, 2014)

I had the Eibach Pro kit fitted. Made the ride real nice. Didn't make the ride uncomfortable but lowered nicely and reduced a lot of roll.

http://www.thettshop.com/performance.as ... uct=600432

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skel (Oct 17, 2014)

DPM said:


> If you're not wanting coilovers then a good quality springs and shocks kit is the way to go.
> 
> Did you have a budget in mind?
> 
> Damian @ DPM Performance


Hi Damian, sorry to hijack a post, I fitted apex lowering springs to my 2004 180q last year, I'm happier with height of the front ( maybe it could go a little lower) but not the rear,it is still too high,what would be the best option for me, budget a little as possible as I have to get them fitted
Cheers Paul.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I would recommend Eibach, I'm currently running their pro kit but will be swapping out to the pro street kit at some point 

Speak to Quattro-tech

J
Xx


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

The Bilstein b12 kit with H&R is superb, I too didn't want a coil over kit and I'm more than happy with the billies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Ok thanks guys ill get some prices....


----------

